# ELIXIR LABS



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone used with good results?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes awesome lab ??


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

My source currently sanpling the onerip to see if he will stock it, dont like the idea that their 500mg mix states secret classified as the ingrediants


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> My source currently sanpling the onerip to see if he will stock it, dont like the idea that their 500mg mix states secret classified as the ingrediants


That's enough to put plenty of people off, could be anything in it that people don't get on with/allergic to/sensitive to.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well for anyone interested I am trying their anavar and it's working great


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

a lad down the gym was showing me a couple of vials of this stuff earlier raving about it. I'd never heard of it


----------



## Pipboy (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm currently on week 2 using Elixir. 1ml Duratest, 2ml Isoblend ew. Too early to report anything apart from zero Pip


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I used 3 bottles of their test tren mast blend. Really liked it. Seemed to give me horrendous tren cough no matter how careful I was. Not seen it about much since then.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Pipboy said:


> I'm currently on week 2 using Elixir. 1ml Duratest, 2ml Isoblend ew. Too early to report anything apart from zero Pip


 is the isoblend the one with test,deca and bold in it?


----------



## Pipboy (Nov 25, 2015)

Andrewgenic said:


> is the isoblend the one with test,deca and bold in it?


 Yes that's right mate.

150mg test e

150mg deca

150mg Bold

so at 2ml that's 300mg of each ew. just wanted the low dose deca for the old joints which are giving me a lot of bother lately


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Pipboy said:


> Yes that's right mate.
> 
> 150mg test e
> 
> ...


 noticed a couple of blend's popping up with this low dose of deca in just lately


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

This gear seems quite cheap, is it a new lab?

A source I've used before is offering 40% off too which seems far to good to be true, which means it usually is!


----------



## steve1545 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sustanon Steve said:


> That's enough to put plenty of people off, could be anything in it that people don't get on with/allergic to/sensitive to.


 Don't use the Classified if you have any of those issues, it's there in my opinion for those guys who if you put on the label of anything don't exceed the recommended dose they double it instantly lol


----------



## Amit Mani (May 23, 2016)

DURA TEST by ELIXIR LABS IS FAKE !!!
Do NOT buy this as it is completely FAKE ! There is absolutely NO Testosterone in this vial whatsoever.
i am on TRT (i am 38 years old) and i used to inject 200 mg of Testosterone Cypionate once a week.
Also i would go to my local GP and get my bloods tested every couple of months and usually my testosterone would be at 600 units.
Recently i decided to try Dura Test by Elixir labs and i injected 1 ml a week every single week for about 4 weeks and then went to get my bloods tested at my GP.
If this was genuine gear then my testosterone levels should have been at around 1200 units .
But i was very shocked to discover that my testosterone levels were only at 107 units .
This proves that there is absolutely NO testosterone whatsoever in Dura Test by Elixir Labs.
If there was really 475 mg of test per ml then my testo reading should have been 1100 or 1200 but my testo reading was only at 107 which proves that Dura Test by Elixir Labs is completely FAKE with NO testosterone inside it whatsoever.
it is just some oil and placebo and some fillers etc but NO testosterone.
i am posting this up as a warning to others out there to NOT be conned into buying this like i was.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone run the Fusion (with the classified ingredients) or the Anadrol or Test Rejuvenation? New source stocking


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I have been on elexir test e 500mg a week week 5 had a blood test my testosterone levels was 39nmol/l (12-30) so just above normal it should be minimum 130 severely underdosed


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

currently trialing their DHB its seems ok. note sure Iwould change my current lab to use them though.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Stay away from elexir I have used in the past and had bloods done severely underdosed same when my friends used . I contacted their website asked for explanation never got reply although I got a reply when I queried why the sell by date on the box was different from what it said on the bottle


----------



## OLLIEM1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ive had trouble with this Lab. Sustanon - under dosed

T400 -Underdosed

Winny Tabs - no winny

Tren - Cloudy thick gunk, no way.

All the sellers that stock say the same thing 'Oh had no complaints'. Shame nice packaging with the fancey hollagram covering one of the boxes openings but the other is freely opened lol!

Ifthey cut back on packaging and invested in A1 Raws and lab equiptment it could be a great lab.

Its a stay clear from me lads n ladys.


----------



## robert1982 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi all, Does anyone have any more up to date info on Elixir Labs? I have just brought Elixir HGH Black tops and would really appreciate any feedback given.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

robert1982 said:


> Hi all, Does anyone have any more up to date info on Elixir Labs? I have just brought Elixir HGH Black tops and would really appreciate any feedback given.


 It's just rebranded generic Chinese growth.

Use it by all means, but next time go with Ansomone or Black top hyge.

And if funds push to it, and your source is genuine, go with Pharma.


----------



## Playtowin (Dec 6, 2018)

Stay away. I recently threw away £600 worth of Test / Deca / Tren and Winny.

All shite and Winny came back as fake in my lab max test. No hormones at all


----------



## robert1982 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks Playtowin, I read some reviews on thier HGH that seemed to be good but they where pretty old so I value your feedback from your experiences. Cheers.


----------



## Sluggerp (Jan 10, 2019)

Wouldn't touch their oils but I've used their clen and liquid superburn which were both strong


----------



## robert1982 (Mar 19, 2019)

Sluggerp said:


> Wouldn't touch their oils but I've used their clen and liquid superburn which were both strong


 Thanks Slugger, I'm going to just see how it goes with what I got for a month and if any negative side effects pop-up I'll bin it.


----------



## robert1982 (Mar 19, 2019)

Sparkey said:


> It's just rebranded generic Chinese growth.
> 
> Use it by all means, but next time go with Ansomone or Black top hyge.
> 
> And if funds push to it, and your source is genuine, go with Pharma.


 Thanks Sparkey, I'm going to do exactly that. Appreciate your sound advice. Took my 1st dose today and had a headache throughout the afternoon but I'm super sensitive to new stuff so just a matter of adjusting to it. Thanks again.


----------



## robert1982 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey guys... I have another question for you...

What is a good beginner level cycle of Test E and HGH ? Or how should I approach it?? Any knowledge is greatly appreciated.

I have some Iranian Test E coming and have begun a cycle of HGH 1 weeks ago.


----------

